# Turner Co Wrecking Crew - Sunday Afternoon Squirrel Hunt



## sljones (Feb 14, 2017)

Made our annual trip to Ashburn Sunday afternoon. Once again they killed a porch full. Been hunting with these guys since they were teenagers. It has been a pleasure watching them grow into the fine young men they are. One of the hottest hunts I've been on but my dogs were machines. They found the game & these guys put them on the ground. The last hour of daylight was nonstop split treeing with squirrels falling from the sky. Sounded like a war. Good job by the hunters & the dogs. Thanks again for the invite.


----------



## RJR (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats on another outstanding hunt. I think the combination of your dogs and that crew, makes an absolute squirrel killing machine. How many did you guys end up getting? Also looks like a nice fox squirrel in the mix!


----------



## sljones (Feb 15, 2017)

They had 38.


----------

